# Now come on mare, your teasing me!



## Ellen (Mar 29, 2010)

I am so excited for this foal I hardly leave the house. Princess's bag is full, her vulva is open and she has had cow patties for quite sometime. Somebody do the mares please foal dance!

I must admit, this year all foalings will be scary. But I can only pray for the best. I think I have more vet equiptment then my vet!


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 29, 2010)

Good luck! We're waiting too!


----------



## Ellen (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh Thank you! I need those good thoughts!

And Miss Princess needs a




to get that foal on the way!


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 31, 2010)

You could try standing behind your mare with a treat and begging that little one to come out and meet you. Tell that foal that it will be loved and cared for and want for nothing if it will just come into the light.





I've tried that technique before, by the way it never worked. Maybe it will work for you.

Marie


----------



## Ellen (Mar 31, 2010)

Marie,

I am THAT deperate! Thank god I am not on my stare anymore, but my sight would be the most veiwed if I whwere doing that! LOL!

Ellen


----------

